# Slanting Mattress?



## Pepper44 (May 16, 2006)

Since we perfected nursing laying down I've slept much longer, but not better. Our mattress (which isn't even that old) slants a lot towards my husband. No matter which side I lay on, I have to keep my body all stiff in order to keep from rolling on top of him and still be on my side to nurse the baby. I also have to hold on to the baby to keep her from rolling away on the horrible slant! I'm so tired of waking up with sore muscles. I miss relaxing my body when I sleep. My DH is totally not bothered by it, he thinks I'm just complaining. Since he's the heavier one, he doesn't even notice the tilt!

We are poor, I'll be honest.









We cannot afford a brand new mattress! Is there anything I can do to be able to relax in bed and stop battling the tilt? Does anyone else even have this issue? I've never heard (seen) anyone mention having this problem. It didn't bother me until we had the baby and started nursing/co-sleeping. I almost think the floor would be more comfortable, but I really don't want to resort to sleeping there.


----------



## sweedma (Jul 6, 2006)

My grandparents have a really cushy ****** mattress in their guest room so I deal with this when I'm there. I'm not sure how much room you have in bed, but one I thing I do when I'm there is sleep diagonally -- so my feet are touching dh's feet and my head is in the far corner. That way I don't roll. But it's probably still not the safest.

Or get a cheap futon mattress -- they're nice and firm.


----------



## AppleCrisp (Aug 19, 2005)

We have the same problem!! Dh is at least twice the weight of me, and I always complain that I roll onto his side. He doesn't believe me at all - he makes fun of me like Paul & Jamie on "Mad About You" when she insisted the kitchen floor was ****** and he said it wasn't! Anyway, it did get worse when we started co-sleeping for the same reasons you mentioned....hard to relax when you're trying to nurse and stay in teh same position and not roll down.

What we do is DH and I sleep back to back, with him slightly closer to my side, so he sort of uses his larger self to support me and keep me from rolling. It isn't perfect, but it works for us.


----------



## ochoco (Oct 19, 2005)

I put a pillow behind my back. This works really well for me, and is cheaper than buying a new mattress!


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

Or put old catalogs or bricks under the two legs on his side of the bed. Maybe that would balance the whole thing out?


----------



## reepicheep (Jul 19, 2004)

I second the pilllow behind the back! I ignored this suggestion for a while, thinking it wouldn't help, but it made a world of difference. Try to get a king sized pillow or use 2. Oh, and I still have the same slant issue, our mattress is less than 6 mo old, it is the disparity between my size and my husband's that makes the slant-we had a slant the FIRST TIME we slept on our new mattress!


----------



## KarenEMT (Aug 10, 2002)

I finally had to get out of the bed, buy a twin mattress for DD and I for the floor. DH is over 300 lb and he makes the mattress slant so much it's not safe for DD.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

We put boards between the matress and boxspring because our boxspring was really crappy and uneven and noisy. It made a nig difference in keeping our futon mattress flat--it was drooping in the middle where the boxspring was droopy. The suggestion of replacing your mattress with a cheap futon is a good one, but make sure you get the thickest you can afford and get one with a foam core. We thought it would be nice to have one that was all cotton. it lased about 2 years before the grooves for our bodies were so deep dd was rolling down into them!


----------

